
Playing with Image Processing in JavaScript Using MarvinJ (JSFiddle Examples) - leirbagarc
http://marvinj.org/en/releases/marvinj_1.0.html
======
jhonnyysr
Cool examples! Liked the photo merging one. Just a few lines of source code,
but nice result!

------
dinoties
Is it possible to process the image in the client side (browser) and upload to
the server? Like reducing the size of the image before uploading?

~~~
leirbagarc
Yes, check this:
[http://jsfiddle.net/leirbag_arc/u0gstnev/](http://jsfiddle.net/leirbag_arc/u0gstnev/)

